

Jeopardy The IBM Challenge Day 1 - fuzzythinker
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLdkJpAtt1I

======
fuzzythinker
For someone like me who's not really into chess nor Jeopardy, I find this much
more exciting than Deep Thought's matches. Here, without ever really thinking
about strategies for Jeopardy before, I can easily spot Watson's. Eg. it tried
to "kill off" Daily Doubles early on by picking bottom up (and boy did it got
lucky) so the humans won't have a chance to double up later to re-coupe or
take a huge lead. After it found the Daily Double, it keeps picking low value
tiles. I think the strategy is that if time runs out (time can run out for a
round back when I was watching the game like 10 years ago), high value tiles
which are more dangerous to Watson then lower value ones may be skipped.

------
bfung
part 1 is mostly intro and no play, part 2 for the impatient:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFe2pJETNuw>

~~~
fuzzythinker
The link to part 2 is on the screen, hence I didn't post it. Also, the intro
is good for those who don't quite know how Watson "works".

